# Schwinn Typhooooooooons!



## bobcycles (Oct 21, 2015)

*Since it is now pretty much impossible to find NOS Schwinn Typhoon White Wall tires Made in USA even if you HAVE the money they typically bring.... (300 range).......  You can simulate this experience with this particular seller on ebay!

Pay 300 dollars for 60 dollar repop plastic tires and tell yourself these are the real deal!

I LOVE EBAY SELLERS!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...686138?hash=item25afe31a3a:g:JHIAAOSw5VFWJwiD


*


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2015)

yea, says "Made in Taiwan" right in the second photo....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 21, 2015)

All true, but Taiwan is not China remember, so these could be older tires, I have stuff from the 1970's made in Taiwan, pre made in Japan era, and some is good quality. Just saying.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> All true, but Taiwan is not China remember, so these could be older tires, I have stuff from the 1970's made in Taiwan, pre made in Japan era, and some is good quality. Just saying.




Yea, they are the good repops, maybe even made for Schwinn, but aren't made in USA originals. I used to buy these for $40-$60 a piece, not $150!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 21, 2015)

True, overpriced. I just came across some early 1980's Miyata labeled 26" full knobby mtb tires made in Taiwan, and they are nice tires with gum walls.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 21, 2015)

you can still buy the same tires from bicyclebones on ebay for $75 a pair shipped.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 21, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> All true, but Taiwan is not China remember, so these could be older tires, I have stuff from the 1970's made in Taiwan, pre made in Japan era, and some is good quality. Just saying.





*The Schwinn mfg repop Typhoons did not come out until the 95 Anniversary Phantom was offered.  Not sure if Taiwan or China.......but regardless very 'fakey' looking tires that just have a plastic look to them. 
The only repops that predated the Schwinn made Typhoon cords were the ones Coker tire made in the early 90's.  
They too fail and miss the mark entirely with narrow WW profile that looks more like middleweight width than balloon. 
Cokers tires also become dry and brittle after just a few years, and pretty much have no longevity or shelf life.

Ebay dudes tires are for certain the Schwinn Anniversary ones......and they often pop up for 
even less than Bicyclebones retail.  
This seller states that he removed them from a 1970s Schwinn ....a misleading statement to plant the at least
"1970s" mfg era in our heads.   
300 dollars.
it's ebay.
and it's usually comedy when it comes to bike parts.

*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 21, 2015)

The only repops that predated the Schwinn made Typhoon cords were the ones Coker tire made in the early 90's. 
JUST OUT OF CURIOSITY, WERE THE COKER TIRES MADE IN USA?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 21, 2015)

His listing has a "make offer" so I offered $45. He countered with $200. I told him they were identical to the repops from the 90's that bicyclebones sells, even down to the embossed letters and codes on the sidewall.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pha...096832?hash=item4d39e9ab40:g:08kAAOSw-nZTp5GV


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 22, 2015)

Quick question, is there a way to get the white walls on repop tires more yellow looking. Maybe uv light?
Thanks
JG


----------



## spoker (Oct 22, 2015)

the ones with black insides vs the orange lookin seem 2 b better


----------



## fattyre (Oct 22, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *The Schwinn mfg repop Typhoons did not come out until the 95 Anniversary Phantom was offered.  Not sure if Taiwan or China.......but regardless very 'fakey' looking tires that just have a plastic look to them.
> The only repops that predated the Schwinn made Typhoon cords were the ones Coker tire made in the early 90's.
> They too fail and miss the mark entirely with narrow WW profile that looks more like middleweight width than balloon.
> Cokers tires also become dry and brittle after just a few years, and pretty much have no longevity or shelf life.
> ...







  I agree that the seller is an idiot.  But without idiots others wouldn't look good, right?   

    I think these repop tires are great.  I will agree that the WW ones do look a little off, but there one of the best looking vintage options out there and much better than super crusty originals.  Save those for bikes that see more display and less use.

    I like that the rubber is is hard as a rock.  They so far have lasted just as long as new tires with softer rubber.  I really don't need soft tires and the better traction they offer on a slow coaster brake bike that might see 18mph once a month.   I ride a set daily to work and put roughly 500 to 600 miles a year on them.  It took about 3 years to wear down the center molding marks, lol.    Been commuting for 5 years now on the same tires. (have Garmin data for 4 years to back that up!)  They do have a few cracks here and there, but for the hundred bucks or so I paid they've sure held up well.  Actually, I'm amazed that the whole bike including the tires has held up so well.  Just a few broken spokes and a super worn out chain.  But Rusty keeps going day after day.  Rain, snow or the perfect fall day.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 22, 2015)

fattyre said:


> I agree that the seller is an idiot.  But without idiots others wouldn't look good, right?




I don't think the seller is an idiot, just not aware of what he had, after I contacted him and told him that the same tires are still available for less money, he lowered his price to $100 buy it now or make offer. He also thanked me for providing the info.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 22, 2015)

tim the skid said:


> i don't think the seller is an idiot, just not aware of what he had, after i contacted him and told him that the same tires are still available for less money, he lowered his price to $100 buy it now or make offer. He also thanked me for providing the info.



I agree,that's the way to go Tim!


----------



## fattyre (Oct 23, 2015)

It says made in Taiwan right in one of his pictures.  Just sayin.




Tim the Skid said:


> I don't think the seller is an idiot, just not aware of what he had, after I contacted him and told him that the same tires are still available for less money, he lowered his price to $100 buy it now or make offer. He also thanked me for providing the info.


----------

